# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Tutti Fruiti Frogs

## brmbward

I had somebody ask me the other day if I wanted 4 tutti fruiti frogs that she had bought for her fish tank.

I went ahead and accepted them, right now they are in quarantine. I already know where I'm going to put them (I have two ten gallon Aquarium setups I will split them out).

My question is... are Tutti Fruiti frogs actually ADF's, ACF's or a separate species all together.

----------


## Tony

They are actually african clawed frogs.X. laevis. There has been the odd mention of themon various boards. I am still not sure if they are just an albino that was dyed or injected, and with what. No one seems to have any faces,just speculations and such. Could you post sme pics?
How big/old are they at this point?

----------


## Jen

Hi!  As stated, you have ACF, Xenopus  Laevis to be correct.  Originally albino and unfortunately I can't say if they have been injected or dyed because both practices are common.

Also, your tank set ups will not work for more than 6 months, as X.Laevis need a minimum of 10 gallons EACH.   

I am uploading a care sheet that will actually soon be posted on the site for other such new owners to use.

Just please be prepared - dyed frogs generally have weaker immune systems due to the trauma of being colored which makes them more vulnerable to infections and disease.  This means you are going to have to be extremely diligent about doing water changes and making sure the water is treated with a tap water conditioner to remove chlorine. 

Filtering the tank is highly recommended.  

Properly done water changes, a well maintained tank, a proper diet  (no feeder fish, freeze dried foods, or fish flakes!  Feed them Frog and Tadpole bites when they are young, Reptomin sticks when older, and treat with frozen bloodworm cubes, and bait store purchase earth worms cut to bite size) and NOT OVER CROWDING are very important to ACF health.

----------


## FrogFarm

Wow I have never heard of (artificially) colored frogs. That's so strange.

----------


## Jen

here is are pictures of such young frogs

----------

